# my two mice



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

this is Puk and Amy my 6 and 7 weeks old mice. 


Puk


Amy


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

and this is ivory my 12 day old mouse haha can't wait to have her in my group.
She is i think, a satin shampagne mouse?


----------

